
I made $5,428.91 in 3 days with a side project - zenorocha
72 hours ago I launched Dracula PRO (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;draculatheme.com&#x2F;pro).<p>Here are some thoughts and behind the scenes of that process.<p>Conclusion #1<p>It&#x27;s possible to make money with open source.<p>It&#x27;s not only for massive projects like RedHat, Elasticsearch, MongoDB, etc.<p>Conclusion #2<p>Here&#x27;s the geographical distribution of traffic this week.<p>United States: 5,449, Brazil: 4,303, Germany: 1,060, United Kingdom: 1,021, India: 910<p>The US alone has 23% of total traffic, that&#x27;s important to know especially when it comes to distributing content at the right timezone.<p>Conclusion #3<p>I tried sharing on Reddit, Product Hunt, HackerNews, and IndieHackers.<p>Even though they brought some traffic, Twitter still is the number one referral source.<p>Twitter: 1,788, GitHub: 1,279, Hacker News: 750, Indie Hackers: 527<p>Conclusion #4<p>Net Sales are $5,252.47 (after Gumroad fees, refunds, chargebacks, and affiliate fees);<p>Total Costs are $120.40 (Mailchimp, Typeform, etc);<p>Net Profit: $5,132.07<p>Staying lean is very hard, but I&#x27;m focused on maintaining the operational costs as low as possible.<p>Conclusion #5<p>Now I&#x27;m trying to think of ideas to keep the momentum going.<p>Any suggestions?
======
picsoung
Looking great! Congrats!

To keep the momentum you probably need other websites to talk about your
project or engage developers that bought it to talk about it.

Either with quotes on their social media, or being picked in an article like
"10 best tools for devs" You can even write your own for HackerNoon or Dev.to

I am curious what do you use the Typeform for?

